# What is "criminal offender record information" and how do I get it?



## vam650 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in the process of completing my requirements to get the appropriate certifications, and get employed, but California is definitely not making it easy to achieve.

In order to get an EMS county card, I am required to have a completed DOJ/FBI Live Scan result. Before getting live scanned, I need to "obtain the County of San Diego EMS Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) application..." according to a pdf [attached] from sandiegocounty.gov.

But it doesn't tell me how or where to get a CORI application. Google search doesn't really help me here.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 12, 2015)

It says on the file you attached. It's on the website near the bottom. What it is is the lives an application form with the info for who the results get sent to.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 12, 2015)

vam650 said:


> I'm in the process of completing my requirements to get the appropriate certifications, and get employed, but California is definitely not making it easy to achieve.
> 
> In order to get an EMS county card, I am required to have a completed DOJ/FBI Live Scan result. Before getting live scanned, I need to "obtain the County of San Diego EMS Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) application..." according to a pdf [attached] from sandiegocounty.gov.
> 
> But it doesn't tell me how or where to get a CORI application. Google search doesn't really help me here.


You're just not looking hard enough. The hotlink that _should_ take you to the right form doesn't work... but the main San Diego EMS link does. You simply click on the certification/accreditation link and scroll down to the bottom of the page. There you'll find instructions for filling out the form, a link to the form itself, and local places that can do the LiveScan. The CORI application _is_ the LiveScan application. I found the links you need within 1 minute of reading this. I'm not going to put those links up for you as you need to figure out how to find the forms you need, and I've already described to you where exactly to find the forms.


----------



## vam650 (Oct 12, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> It says on the file you attached. It's on the website near the bottom. What it is is the lives an application form with the info for who the results get sent to.


I'm seriously lost with legal terms and names. Thanks for clearing that for me.


----------



## vam650 (Oct 12, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> You're just not looking hard enough. The hotlink that _should_ take you to the right form doesn't work... but the main San Diego EMS link does. You simply click on the certification/accreditation link and scroll down to the bottom of the page. There you'll find instructions for filling out the form, a link to the form itself, and local places that can do the LiveScan. The CORI application _is_ the LiveScan application. I found the links you need within 1 minute of reading this. I'm not going to put those links up for you as you need to figure out how to find the forms you need, and I've already described to you where exactly to find the forms.


I have scanned and searched the whole document numerous times not knowing that I have already found what I'm looking for. I just got confused with terminology. I'm sorry for the trouble and thank you for responding.


----------



## walterfields (Nov 17, 2015)

Your probation officer should have that information


----------

